

Boilerstrap: A beautiful mashup of HTML5 Boilerplate & Twitter Bootstrap 2.0 - e0m
https://github.com/emorikawa/boilerstrap

======
jaryd
It's usually helpful to include a demo with these things :)

~~~
sontek
I also turned away when I couldn't find a demo. Github provides free pages
hosting, no reason to not have a demo.

------
ovi256
Uhmm, I just looked briefly at HTML5 Boilerplate in the past, and I was
wondering what is it providing that Bootstrap is missing ? How come Bootstrap
wasn't enough on its own ?

~~~
sparkygoblue
HTML5 Boilerplate is more of a best practices HTML/CSS template. Bootstrap is
a css design framework for creating a nice user interface with little effort.

They actually have some of the same stuff like css resets and normalization,
but they are used for different things.

------
facorreia
A great combination. How does it compare with the mashup of Bootstrap + H5BP
that can be downloaded at <http://www.initializr.com/> ?

~~~
lightyrs
Thank you. I didn't know about this.

------
binarysoul
html5boilerplate used to be my goto html / css structure for starting a
project. I recently build one using bootstrap 2.0... and it was significantly
less hassle, but still looks good and works on desktop and mobile

------
pacomerh
Yeah, I played around a bit with this and it's alright, but I didn't find
anything different from the others (twitter bootstrap or foundation, etc), I
mean besides combining boilerplate and bootsrap. Unless I'm missing something?
because there's no demo or documentation! hehe :)
<http://dropafile.com/boilerstrap/>

------
masukomi
Can anyone explain to me why this has a dependency on node? All the things
it's using node to do can be done with Ruby (which it also depends on)? It
always bugs me when a project has excessive dependencies without any good
reason, and this is worse than an extra lib or two, this requires a second,
entirely separate, ecosystem (Node vs. Ruby).

